# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush i hap rrugën fatit: Bukuria apo Zgjuarsia?

## Adriano-10

Te gjithe nuk jemi njejte te zgjuar ose njejte te bukur. 

Nga kjo lind pyetja se kush ti hapen rruget e fatit ne nje lidhje dashurie apo martesore: bukuria apo zgjuarsia? Dmth te jesh i/e bukur, apo te jesh i/e mencur do te keshe nje fat te mire!

Flas ne suaza globale jo vetem per mentalitetin e shqiptareve.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

te dyja po pati munsi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Studenti-Te

Koha qe ka ardhur i famshem behesh edhe pa keto dyja e le mo ti kesh njeren :P

----------


## Anisela

*Bukuria eshte celesi..
Zgjuaresia eshte metoda qe hap deren e mundesive..*

----------


## oiseau en vol

As njera as tjetra. Duhet te merremi vesh mbi kuptimin e fjales "fat". Fati eshte di&#231;ka e paracaktuar, qe ecen jo paralelisht nesh por gjithnje ka nje hap perpara. Keshtu qe askush nuk mund te luaje me fatin e vet. Mund te luajme me jeten tone, por jo me fatin. Fati eshte transhendant ndaj nesh. 

Shkurt, titulli i temes eshte pa domethenie. Tjeter pune pastaj se neve na pelqen te lloko&#231;itemi ne te peraferten, ne pothuajsen, ne pak a shumten, por ama kjo eshte thjesht te zesh ne qoshe prane sobes dhe te tregosh endrrat e gjata dhe te renda te dimrit...

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

50% me 50%  them una

po qe vetem i bukur ene pa pike truri ne kok ska me ta var njeri fare...se per kukull ste do njeri..te dun per pune ..kshuqe ske ndonje dere te hapur...po ne te jesh i zgjut ne te jesh shemtire ne kulm, qe te kene turp njerezit me dal me ty as kjo qe nuk fuksionon...kshuqe me mire icik nga te dyja 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elbasanlliu yll

Po qe e zgjut mire po aman po qe dhe e bukr ne jet bam BINGO VALLAI,se duhet dhe i cik bukuria se sdo e fusim ne xhep kur te dalim

----------


## goxha_djal

Të dyat mendoje unë

----------


## njeriu2006

Une them se bukuria eshte dicka qe vdes.............................

Ajo qe nuk vdes eshte ................. Bota e njeriut...................................... Mendimet, Endrrat, Shijet, etj.

Pra pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte.....................................
Dashuria nuk do te jete perjete................. Dmth. Maksimumi me 40 i bie te kerkosh noi 20 vjecare............... PFFFFFF..........................


Psh: Grifsha thote qe eshte e shemtute........................... S'ja beson njeri ne Bote, megjithate kujt i plasi....????

Prandaj vajze bej gati pajen.....................=) LoL

Dhe nje here:

"Bukuria e burrit gjendet ne idete e tij. Bukuria e gruas ne aftesine per te ndezur keto ide" Beso Charles Dickenson po ka mundesi dhe Oscar Wild...... me falni po se di me........................=) LoL

----------


## GrifshA_

> Une them se bukuria eshte dicka qe vdes.............................
> 
> Ajo qe nuk vdes eshte ................. Bota e njeriut...................................... Mendimet, Endrrat, Shijet, etj.
> 
> Pra pergjigjia eshte e thjeshte.....................................
> Dashuria nuk do te jete perjete................. Dmth. Maksimumi me 40 i bie te kerkosh noi 20 vjecare............... PFFFFFF..........................
> 
> 
> Psh: Grifsha thote qe eshte e shemtute........................... S'ja beson njeri ne Bote, megjithate kujt i plasi....????
> ...



hihihihhi. grifsha thote realitetin jester  :shkelje syri:  ate te dhimbshmin ;(

Persa i perket temes them se FATKEQESISHT tek njerezia, luan rol "bukuria" (ose shemtia  :shkelje syri:  )dmth ne  thelb pamja e jashtme. POR personalisht them se PAMJA eshte nje tipar per te cilin nuk kemi asnje merite.E kemi sepse prinderit tane me ato kromozome dhe tipare recesive dhe dominante, na dhane nje ngjyre sysh, nje forme...kaqqqqqqqq. Personalisht vleresoj shume karakterin. Eshte ne fund te fundit gjeja qe ne ben unik! 
Ata qe pretendojne te dyja, jane utopike per mua personalisht. Sepse besoj dhe them qe njeriu nuk ka gjithcka! Sepse do qe ideal. Dhe idealet me duken te pamundur te ekzistojne. Jemi njerez sepse kemi te metat tona (dhe ndonje vlere tek tuk  :ngerdheshje: ) ndryshe do ishim engjej.

----------


## lumturi

Pak nga te dyja, mendoj une.

----------


## njeriu2006

Siper .. Jo dashuria por bukuria s'gjat perjete........................
Sorry per gabimin.......................................

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Te gjithe nuk jemi njejte te zgjuar ose njejte te bukur. 
> 
> Nga kjo lind pyetja se kush ti hapen rruget e fatit ne nje lidhje dashurie apo martesore: bukuria apo zgjuarsia? Dmth te jesh i/e bukur, apo te jesh i/e mencur do te keshe nje fat te mire!
> 
> Flas ne suaza globale jo vetem per mentalitetin e shqiptareve.


Sbesoj se bukuria apo zgjuarsia do "determinojn" (se di nese kjo fjale eshte shqip) fatin e nje personit. Ka shume njerez te bukur qe ne martes kan fat te keq, kjo shkon dhe per njerzit e zgjuar. Pra bukuria dhe zgjuarsia nuk jane elementet qe  i japin njerzve fat te mire ne martes. Pasi mbase nje vajze e bukur mund te martoj nje bilionier, por a do konsideronit fat kete gje nese ajo ska ndjenja dhe nuk eshte dashuri e vertet, thjesht perfitim financiare...mesa kuptoj kjo tema eshte per sukses (fat) ne martes.

Nejse disa studime jane bere dhe njerzit zakonisht mendojn se njerzit e bukur kan me fat, pasi mendojn se mund te gjejn nje person sa me shpejt dhe nese divorcohen kan mundesi te gjejn nje tjeter. Kjo mund te jete e vertet per disa njerez, pasi shumica i kushtojn me shume vemendjen bukuris.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Kush i hap rrug&#235;n fatit: Bukuria apo Zgjuarsia?


Varet nese keni nevoj ta vini fjalen Fat nen thonjeza ("Fat") sepse po ta marresh fjalen Fat ne kuptimin e plot atehere i bije qe *as bukuria as zgjuaresia* se kane mundesine te ndikojne te fati sepse fati konsiderohet si dicka jashte duareve (aparences tone apo inteligjences tone) tona.

Fati eshte Fat. Te jesh si te jesh, te besh cfare te besh, ajo qe "eshte per te bere, do behet".

----------


## shkodrane82

Zgjuarsia dhe kjo s'eshte per tu vene ne dyshim....
Me bukurine te ece nje here, po s'te ece gjithmone.

----------


## Poeti

Bukuria sipas meje eshte &#231;elesi i hyrjes (nese personin e njeh nga afer), por zgjuaresia eshte ajo qe te mban mbrenda.
  Puna ndryshon kur personin nuk e ke pare dhe zgjuaresia eshte mjeti i vetem i njohjes, atehere ajo eshte &#231;eles, pastaj cfare bukurie ka mbrenda nuk luan shume rol, sepse mbizoteron bukuria shpirterore dhe jo ajo fizike (por kur jane qe te dya, atehere vertete eshte sikur eshte thene me lart, BINGO).
  Pra ne varesi nga lloji i kontaktit apo njohjes ndryshon, sipas meje edhe radhitja e rendesise se bukurise dhe zgjuarsise!

----------


## EllaCaramella

Bukuria troket ne der, zgjuarsia ja hap deren fatit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Te gjithe nuk jemi njejte te zgjuar ose njejte te bukur. 
> 
> Nga kjo lind pyetja se kush ti hapen rruget e fatit ne nje lidhje dashurie apo martesore: bukuria apo zgjuarsia? Dmth te jesh i/e bukur, apo te jesh i/e mencur do te keshe nje fat te mire!


Bukuria eshte kati i pare dhe zgjuarsia eshte kati i dyte!Martesa eshte ne taracen e godines dy-kateshe  :pa dhembe:  !
Pa kaluar tek kati i pare , s'kalon dot tek kati i dyte prandaj bukuria eshte me e rendesishme se zgjuarsia per fazen fillestare te njohjes !
Sikur nje femer ( apo mashkull ) te jete e shemtuar , nuk i afrohet njeri sado qe mund te jete misherimi i zgjuarsise ! ( unless he/she is ugly himself lol)
Teorikisht te gjithe ju moralizoni sikur po jepni ndonje simpozium para shoqerise ku jetoni mbi normat e zgjedhjes se njeriut por praktikisht , nje femer nuk ja var nje mashkulli nese ai eshte i shemtuar dhe anasjelltas !Kjo sa per fillimin ! Tashi nese s'ja var tjetrit , atehere do te thote qe s'do ti afrohesh dhe nese nuk i afrohesh nuk do e marresh vesh kurre se sa i/e zgjuar ishte !
Pra bukuria eshte me e rendesishme se zgjuarsia per nje lidhje dashurie pasi eshte hapi kyc i njohjes se metejshme te dy personave  :shkelje syri:

----------


## GrifshA_

> dhe nese nuk i afrohesh nuk do e marresh vesh kurre se sa i/e zgjuar ishte !
> Pra bukuria eshte me e rendesishme se zgjuarsia per nje lidhje dashurie pasi eshte hapi kyc i njohjes se metejshme te dy personave.


Behet fjale per punen e "fatit" ne jete. Jo per nje lidhje dashurie Worcester. Pastaj ja eshte i bukur personi, po ndonje qe s'di te lidhe dy fjale?????!!! Ca behet pastaj? Ngelet thjesht nje "lidhje" MATERIALISTE dhe asgje me teper...ose nuk fillohet asgje! te pakten kshu e shoh une! Nuk eshte ceshtja se flitet per gjerat "SI DUHET TE JENE" apo "CA PRESIN TE TJERET NE KETE FORUM TE LEXOJNE PREJ MEJE", por si i shoh.  :Lulja3:  Se perndryshe nuk do isha ne gjendje te mbroja asnje fjali timen. :shkelje syri:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Fati eshte Fat. Te jesh si te jesh, te besh cfare te besh, ajo qe "eshte per te bere, do behet".


Ti i jep shume atribute idealizuese "fatit" te njeriut ! Fatin e vendos AI por e vendos edhe ti  :shkelje syri: 
Per cdo vendim qe merr ne jete , nuk eshte se ashtu ka qene e shkruar por sepse ashtu ke vendosur ti ! Fjala vjen , thote dikush , sa gjynah per veshtruesen sepse i shkeli makina ne nje mine tokesore ne Bagdad dhe vdiq nga shperthimi ( larg qofte  :perqeshje: )!Puuuuuu cfare fati te keq paska pasur !!lol
Hidhet tjetri dhe thote , po c'donte Veshtruesja ne Irak kur e dinte qe atje eshte lufte dhe iken per rrush qeni sa hap e mbyll syte ?lol
Pra fati eshte si ta kerkosh jo vetem si eshte i shkruar  :shkelje syri:

----------

